# Einmal Friedhof einfach, bitte!



## bluecat (20. April 2017)

Klingt irgendwie sarkastisch, aber die Beobachtung der Fahrtechnik meiner velofahrenden Artgenossen hat mich auf den Titel gebracht.

Die SUVA hat das Thema in einen Video gepackt:






Die SUVA ist der grösste Unfallversicherer der Schweiz. Unfälle mit Velos zählen zu den häufigsten Strassenverkehrsunfällen in der Schweiz: 80 % davon sind Selbstunfälle und 20 % Kollisionen. Bei gut 50% davon sind die Velofahrer schuld.


----------



## Basti138 (20. April 2017)

Nur gut, dass wir alle kein Fahrrad, sondern Mountainbike fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (21. April 2017)

Oje ein Popcornthema. Wenn die Autofahrenden Artgenossen im übrigen eine saubere Fahrtechnik hätten, wären 50% der Velounfälle nicht fremdverschuldet. Daher dämliches Thema!


----------



## adrenochrom (21. April 2017)

wo bleibt die umfrage


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass wir alle kein Fahrrad, sondern Mountainbike fahren



Dieses Gerücht hält sich hier seit Jahren hartnäckig.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (21. April 2017)

bluecat schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie sarkastisch, aber die Beobachtung der Fahrtechnik meiner velofahrenden Artgenossen (...)



Für Fahrtechnik gips Bücher.


----------



## noocelo (21. April 2017)

geschenkt!


----------



## Deleted 225700 (21. April 2017)

Wenn ein Versicherer schon *SUV*A heißt...
Keine weiteren Fragen Euer Ehren.


----------



## Zask06 (21. April 2017)

Wo kann ich spenden?


----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2017)

Statistik nützen dem Geschädigtem nix, das erhöht nur die Beiträge.


----------



## LTB (21. April 2017)

Das liegt am alter und an den E-Bikes 



https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...steigt-deutlich-3592511.html?view=zoom;zoom=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (21. April 2017)

War Helmpflicht schon?


----------



## Demolition-Man (21. April 2017)

Und 99% der Schweizer sprechen komisch! Wo sind da die Unfallstatistiken?!
Jetzt hab ich schon Untertitel an, und versteh immer noch nix!
Hat der Rad-Fuzzie überlebt, und wurde der Brombeer... Lorbeer.. wie hieß der jetzt befördert?

Um noch alle Schweizer zu ägern eine Ladung: ßßßßßßßßß


----------



## Beaker_ (21. April 2017)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> Und 99% der Schweizer sprechen komisch! ...


Nur die aus der sächsischen Schweiz. Die allerdings abartig komisch.


----------



## Zask06 (21. April 2017)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Nur die aus der sächsischen Schweiz. Die allerdings abartig komisch.


Dann fahr mal ins Erzgebirge


----------



## Beaker_ (21. April 2017)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Nur die aus der Ostzone. Die allerdings abartig komisch.


Ok, korrigiert.


----------



## EvilEvo (21. April 2017)

bluecat schrieb:


> ...Bei gut 50% davon sind die Velofahrer schuld.


In Deutschland sind statistisch in 90% der Unfälle mit PKW die Autofahrer schuld, ihr könnt also einfach nicht Radfahren. Das Video beweist das ja hervorragend 

http://www.versicherungsbote.de/id/4850418/Radfahrer-Unfaelle-UDV/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (21. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> War Helmpflicht schon?


Hatte ich hintenrum schon versucht.
Wurde aber (quasi) hasssprechmoderiert ...


----------



## HansGuenther (21. April 2017)

Was sagt uns dieses Video?
Radfahrer sind arrogante Ökos.
Sind sogar an einem Unfall schuld, auch wenn sie eigentlich nicht schuld sind.
Radfahren ist lebensgefährlich.
Fahr lieber Auto.
Außerdem: gib mir Daten über Tötungsdelikte und nach 1 Stunde kann ich dir eine Statistik vorlegen, aus der hervorgeht, dass 92 % der Mordopfer selbst schuld waren und 57 % eigenverschuldete Unfälle waren.
Aber das läuft in Deutschland auch nicht anders: als mir die Vorfahrt genommen wurde fragten mich die Schweine, warum ich mein Rad vor den BMW des armen Rentners würfe und mich daneben legte.


----------



## pedelecracer (21. April 2017)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> als mir die Vorfahrt genommen wurde fragten mich die Schweine, warum ich mein Rad vor den BMW des armen Rentners würfe und mich daneben legte.



Die haben eben geblickt das du nicht Radfahren kannst,und warum so Negativ gegenüber der Staatsgewalt,die machen auch nur ihren Job.


----------



## HansGuenther (21. April 2017)

@pedelecracer Kriech wieder zurück unter deinen Stein, du lächerlicher Versager.


----------



## pedelecracer (21. April 2017)

Günni und seine tollen Geschichten aus dem Leben,immer wieder lustig zu lesen


----------



## Deleted 92748 (21. April 2017)

pedelecracer schrieb:


> Günni und seine tollen Geschichten aus dem Leben,immer wieder lustig zu lesen


----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. April 2017)

War schon Baiker ohne Leuchtweste?


----------



## Basti138 (21. April 2017)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Nur die aus der sächsischen Schweiz. Die allerdings abartig komisch.


Ham die auch Broiler?


----------



## noocelo (21. April 2017)

pedelecracer schrieb:


> Negativ gegenüber der Staatsgewalt,die machen auch nur ihren Job.


genau. am besten finde ich eigentlich bullenvögel auf iieh-bikes.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (21. April 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> genau. am besten finde ich eigentlich bullenvögel auf iieh-bikes.



bullen ...
vögel ...
Überfordert unseren pedelecracer.

Bei "iieh-bikes" wird er wohl feucht im Schritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluecat (22. April 2017)

Die anderen (Autos und so) sind viel schlimmer, die sollten drangenommen werden!
Aller Platz ist immer nur für die Autos, da muss ich mich als Velofahrer halt durchschlagen!
Die Zahlen sind völlig falsch, ich mach meine eigene Rechnung!
Bei uns hier in BRD ist alles ganz anders, die CH hat doch keine Ahnung!
Das war zu erwarten. Echt verblüfft hat mich erst:

Das gilt doch nur für dürre SingleSpeed, auf meinem schweren vollgefederten MTB kann mir nichts passieren!
Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Aber wenn's denn so ist, sind die Heiligenscheine bei Amazon gewiss schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Basti138 (22. April 2017)

> Aller Platz ist immer nur für die Autos, da muss ich mich als Velofahrer halt durchschlagen!


Da kommste unter die Räder...


----------



## Raymond12 (22. April 2017)

Bei uns in Berlin ist die Schuldfrage etwa 50:50 und damit zumindest fast identisch mit der Schweiz allerdings deutlich geringeres Verhältnis von Velounfällen zu Gesamtunfällen ca.5,5%. Für mich geht dabei hervor, dass es auf jedem Verkehrsmittel die gleiche Anzahl von Deppen gibt. Den Aufhänger des Threads, diesen Film, finde ich daher immer noch doof.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (22. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ham die auch Broiler?


Jetzt hab ich Hunger !


----------



## --- (22. April 2017)

bluecat schrieb:


> die Heiligenscheine bei Amazon gewiss schon ausverkauft.


Wann gab es die Dinger denn verdammt nochmal?


----------



## HansGuenther (22. April 2017)

bluecat schrieb:


> Die anderen (Autos und so) sind viel schlimmer, die sollten drangenommen werden!
> Aller Platz ist immer nur für die Autos, da muss ich mich als Velofahrer halt durchschlagen!
> Die Zahlen sind völlig falsch, ich mach meine eigene Rechnung!
> Bei uns hier in BRD ist alles ganz anders, die CH hat doch keine Ahnung!
> ...


Was du und viele andere Leute vom Typ Blockwart/Das-wird-man-ja-wohl-sagen-dürfen nicht versteht oder nicht fassen könnt ist die Tatsache, dass Radfahrer sich durch Unachtsamkeit oder allgemein verminderte Intelligenz in den allermeisten Fällen nur selbst gefährden; wenn Autofahrer unaufmerksam oder durch z. B. Handys eingeschränkt sind kann das für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer (auch andere Autofahrer) schnell tödliche Folgen haben. Außerdem hast du typischerweise für deinesgleichen die Intention des Videos nicht verstanden: natürlich hat sowohl Polizei als auch Versicherung ein Interesse daran, dass mehr Leute Auto fahren. Dieses Video soll nicht Radfahrer sensibilisieren, sondern die Wankelmütigen zurück ins Auto scheuchen.


----------



## Basti138 (22. April 2017)

> Dieses Video soll nicht Radfahrer sensibilisieren, sondern die Wankelmütigen zurück ins Auto scheuchen.


In der Schweiz ist das ja auch ok, da gibts keinen klimawandel, da wars immer schon so kalt.


----------



## bluecat (23. April 2017)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du typischerweise für deinesgleichen die Intention des Videos nicht verstanden: natürlich hat ... Versicherung ein Interesse daran, dass mehr Leute Auto fahren.



Gewagte These!

Die SUVA ist eine Personenversicherung
Unfallversicherung ist - wie die Krankenkasse - obligatorisch
Die SUVA versichert nur Erwerbstätige
Die Prämien bezahlen die *Arbeitgeber*
Die Arbeitgeber halten die Lohnnebenkosten tief
Naturgemäss ist der Einfluss der Arbeitgeber auf den Unfallversicherer viel grösser als der Einfluss einer Einzelperson auf seine Krankenkasse. Daher kann das Ziel einer Prämienerhöhung durch Verlagerung vom Velo- zum Autounfall ausgeschlossen werden.

It's your turn, dude!


----------



## adrenochrom (23. April 2017)

werbung gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansGuenther (23. April 2017)

bluecat schrieb:


> [...] It's your turn, dude!


Dann ist die Intention immer noch die gleiche, runter vom Rad und rein ins Auto. Wenn mir jemand im Auto innerstädtisch beim Abbiegen die Vorfahrt nimmt, kann ich in den meisten Fällen danach aussteigen und meinem Unmut verbal Ausdruck verleihen, Kosten für verbeultes Blech zahlt dann nicht die SUVA, sondern mein KFZ-Versicherer. Saß ich in selber Situation auf dem Rad hat das meistens Krankenhaus und Reha zur Folge, welche dann der Miterzeuger dieses Machwerks von Video zahlen muss. Abschließend: Fall 1 kostet die SUVA dann keinen Cent oder bei euch eben Gulden, Fall 2 kann dann im schlimmsten Fall Millionen kosten.


----------



## bluecat (23. April 2017)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Abschließend: Fall 1 kostet die SUVA dann keinen Cent



Überlegungsfehler!

Nach Deiner These fahren ja alle Auto. Dann kann auch kein Velofahrer vom Auto weggerammt werden.

Auf ein Neues!


----------



## Deleted 92748 (23. April 2017)

Hauptsache kein Elektromotorfahrzeug


----------



## HansGuenther (23. April 2017)

bluecat schrieb:


> Überlegungsfehler!
> 
> Nach Deiner These fahren ja alle Auto. Dann kann auch kein Velofahrer vom Auto weggerammt werden.
> 
> Auf ein Neues!


Dann errläutere bitte doch den von dir ausgemachten, mutmaßlichen Übelegungsfehler.


----------



## noocelo (23. April 2017)

oldie hat alles wichtige gesagt; kann zu hier.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. April 2017)

Also wenn Du aufm Friedhof landen willst, das geht einfacher, da brauchste dir nicht erst ein Rad kaufen 

Aber sehe selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (23. April 2017)

Bin für ne Helmpflicht bei Smartphonenutzung.


----------



## LTB (24. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Bin für ne Helmpflicht bei Smartphonenutzung.


Fullface oder Halbschale


----------



## Diddo (24. April 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> Fullface oder Halbschale



Trinkhelm


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)




----------



## alleyoop (24. April 2017)

In dem Reklamefilmchen werden ja nichtmal Biketeile beworben..


----------



## Radler-01 (25. April 2017)

Lustig, wie sich ein Filmchen einer Versicherung so schnell zum Running-Gag entwickeln kann bzw. das allgemeine Forums-Bashing loslegt...


(Ich für meinen Teil würde den Film einfach mal als Anregung zur Selbstreflektion nehmen und mein Fahrverhalten im Straßenverkehr überdenken/prüfen - egal ob Auto oder Bike. Es sind Situationen gezeigt worden, in die jeder kommen kann, schon erlebt hat, noch nie bedacht hatte; und mit ein bißchen Umsicht/Rücksichtnahme vielleicht vermeidbar wären...)


----------



## RetroRider (25. April 2017)

Der Vorteil von einem MTB (muss ja kein Federwegsmonster sein) ist doch, daß man den Straßenverkehrsanteil auch beim Arbeitsweg minimieren und in entspannter Atmosphäre (Parks/Waldgebiete/Flussufer etc.) vorankommen kann. Und dann kommt man eben nicht schneller sondern später an - aber dafür entspannter.


----------



## bluecat (25. April 2017)

Wow, da hat die SUVA exakt die Leute angesprochen, die es angeht.

Klar, die hätten auch einen Film im youtube Stil "Sehenswert: Die 100 dümmsten Velofahrer" machen können. Der hätte masslos Clicks gemacht - und jeder hätte gesagt: Nein, das bin nicht ich. So blöd fahr' ich nicht.

Die Filmemacher aus Lausanne waren clever (und etwas perfid): Sie zeigen Alltagssituationen, wo der Velofahrer da und dort etwas von der guten Fahrtechnik wegschneidet. Und weil es ja so gut geht, noch etwas mehr abschneidet. Und plötzlich ist nichts mehr übrig.

Und an dem Punkt fühlt sich so mancher ertappt!

Die Reaktionen darauf waren vorhersehbar - ist ja menschlich, wer will sich schon gerne erwischen lassen.


----------



## alleyoop (26. April 2017)

An dem Video ist überhaupt nichts Cleveres oder gar Originelles, das ist die Standard audiovisuelle Schockbildchen-Retorte, die die Versicherer die letzten Jahre immer wieder aus dem Hut zaubern, um uns alle "aufzurütteln"..
Erst wird Set und Setting XY eingesetzt, dann kurz ne emotionale Bindung zu den Protagonisten hergestellt,  und dann machts "Patsch!". Diesmal wars halt n Business Hipster auf nem Fahrrad anstatt dem üblichen Autofahrer, ganz großes Kino..


----------



## noocelo (26. April 2017)

versicherungsäffchen halt. 

rangieren auf der "cool und beliebt"-liste gleich hinter iiieh-bikern und immobilienmaklern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2017)

Bei aller Vorhersehbarkeit war der Spot ja durchaus unterhaltsam. Dieses unterschwellige Prickeln, weil man sich dann eben doch fragt, wann es endlich knallt. Aber beim letzten Ausweichmanöver war's ja dann klar. Schön satter Aufschlag, allein die Audiospur gefällt mir schon echt gut. 

Und ja, ich denke auch, dass das mal wieder ein typisches Schweizer Machwerk ist, um die Leute aus Angst wieder ins Auto zu treiben. Gerade hier in Zürich ist das echt ein Thema. Radfahrer leben hier gefährlich (über 450 schwere Unfälle von Radfahrern pro Jahr). Tödlicher Ausgang gar nicht mal selten. Letzter Fall vor nicht allzu langer Zeit am Schauspielhaus. LKW überrollt Radler - "hab ihn nicht gesehen". Tja, bist halt immer der Schwächere. Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich hier in Zürich mir zweimal überlege, ob ich grad unbedingt mit dem Rad auf die Strasse muss. Und wenn ja, dann immer im Geiste alle Idioten vorauskalkulierend, aus reinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb.


----------



## HansGuenther (27. April 2017)

Laut der Statistik (des TE) ist die Anzahl von 100 Unfällen, an denen mehr als eine Person beteiligt ist und der Radfahrer schuld ist, 3,2. Das heißt 97 % der Verursacher werden in diesem Video gar nicht angesprochen. Was sagt man dazu?


----------



## bluecat (2. Mai 2017)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Das heißt 97 % der Verursacher werden in diesem Video gar nicht angesprochen. Was sagt man dazu?



Das ist, wie zuvor erläutert, Absicht. Die Autos, das Tram, die LKW, die Ampeln, die Fussgänger, die Verkehrsplaner, die Politiker u.v.a.m: Alle werden nicht erwähnt. Es werden einzig Fehler in der Fahrtechnik gezeigt, für die der Velofahrer ganz alleine verantwortlich ist.

Das Video bringt den Velofahrer in die unangenehme Situation, dass ihm all seine üblichen Ausreden, weshalb er sich nicht an die Abmachungen hält, genommen werden.

Die Suva geht für die Jahre 2010 bis 2014 von durchschnittlich 16‘750 Unfällen mit Velos im Strassenverkehr aus. 80% davon sind Selbstunfälle. Bei den verbleibenden 20% liegt die Schuld zur Hälfte bei den Velofahrenden. Andersrum gesagt: Bei 10% der Velounfälle ist der Velofahrer nicht der Verursacher.


----------



## HansGuenther (2. Mai 2017)

Dann bitte verlinken, zitieren und Quelle korrekt angeben; ansonsten sind es nur Behauptungen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Mai 2017)

Anscheinend legt es die SUVA gerade echt darauf an, sich Radfahrer als Kunden fernzuhalten:

http://www.blick.ch/news/wirtschaft...i-unfaellen-von-bike-akrobaten-id6612415.html


----------



## Raymond12 (3. Mai 2017)

bluecat schrieb:


> Die Suva geht für die Jahre 2010 bis 2014 von durchschnittlich 16‘750 Unfällen mit Velos im Strassenverkehr aus. 80% davon sind Selbstunfälle. Bei den verbleibenden 20% liegt die Schuld zur Hälfte bei den Velofahrenden. Andersrum gesagt: Bei 10% der Velounfälle ist der Velofahrer nicht der Verursacher.


Bitte verlinke doch mal deine Quelle bluecat.
Hier ist die Verkehrsunfallstatistik 2016 des Bundesamtes für Strassen der Schweiz. Auf Seite 21 geht es um Fahrradunfälle.
Denn dann liest sich das ganz anders:
Demnach gab es in der Schweiz 3.417 Unfälle im Straßenverkehr mit Personenschäden bei dem ein Fahrrad involviert war.
Davon war in 1.878 Fällen der Lenkende Fahrradfahrer der Unfallverursacher.
Und nur von diesen 1.878 Fällen handelt es sich bei 1.124 Fällen um sogenannte Schleuder- oder Selbstunfälle.
Also bitte Ball flach halten!
Ca. 50% der Unfälle sind nach wie vor von anderen verschuldet das gilt auch in der Schweiz.


----------



## Raymond12 (3. Mai 2017)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Anscheinend legt es die SUVA gerade echt darauf an, sich Radfahrer als Kunden fernzuhalten:
> http://www.blick.ch/news/wirtschaft...i-unfaellen-von-bike-akrobaten-id6612415.html



Das gilt bei denen auch für Downhill-Unfälle
https://www.suva.ch/de-ch/praevention/freizeit/gefaehrliche-sportarten-wagnisse/
Bei der Allianz ist Sport = Sport https://www.allianz.de/vorsorge/unfallversicherung/extremsport-versicherung/
Also Augen auf bei der Versicherungswahl!


----------



## frogmatic (3. Mai 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> https://www.suva.ch/de-ch/praevention/freizeit/gefaehrliche-sportarten-wagnisse/


Sind ja schön seklektiv, die Herrschaften:
beim DH ist schon das Training ein Wagnis, auf zwei Brettern erst: "Ski-Geschwindigkeits-Rekordfahrten"
D.h. normale Skirennen sind gar keine Wagnisse. Ja nee, ist klar.

Die Allianz bemüht Statistiken, wie uncool:
"Man glaubt es kaum, doch vergleicht man die Unfallzahlen, heißt es: Wer auf den Adrenalinkick im Tiefschnee, beim Bungee-Jumping oder an der Felswand steht, ist dabei statistisch sicherer aufgehoben als beim Alltagssport zu Hause."


----------



## Raymond12 (3. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Die Allianz bemüht Statistiken, wie uncool:
> "Man glaubt es kaum, doch vergleicht man die Unfallzahlen, heißt es: Wer auf den Adrenalinkick im Tiefschnee, beim Bungee-Jumping oder an der Felswand steht, ist dabei statistisch sicherer aufgehoben als beim Alltagssport zu Hause."



Man muss auch hier fairerweise sagen, dass das reine Interpretation der Statistik ist. Die Aussage ist auf Arztbesuche/Jahr ausgelegt. Die Frage ist ja dann, ob man in einem Jahr genauso oft powdern, klettern oder bungeejumpen geht als kicken. Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansGuenther (3. Mai 2017)

Sofern man nicht huberbuammäßig unterwegs ist, halte ich Klettern und Bouldern für wesentlich ungefährlicher als Fußballspielen. In meiner Oberstufenklasse, in der sehr viele Fußball spielten, gab es keinen Tag im Jahr, an dem nicht mindestens einer mit Krücken und Gips/Schiene über die Gänge gekrüppelt ist.


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Mai 2017)

Aber Verletzungen beim Fußball sind in aller Regel Banalitäten, die nach zweimal Pusten und abwarten wieder heile sind, ergo den Versicherer nicht viel kosten. Donnerst du dagegen mal mit 50 Sachen gegen einen Baum oder ein Auto, sind die Behandlungsfolgen in aller Regel umfangreicher.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (3. Mai 2017)

Muss man wissen!


----------



## HansGuenther (3. Mai 2017)

Gab es hier nicht mal einen Thread, in dem Downhiller und Fußballer darüber stritten, wer härter sei und am Ende kamen alle Beobachter zum einhelligen Ergebnis, dass beide Gruppen verweichlichte Schwuchteln sind?


----------



## frogmatic (4. Mai 2017)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht huberbuammäßig unterwegs ist, halte ich Klettern und Bouldern für wesentlich ungefährlicher als Fußballspielen.


Und selbst die Huberbuam sind nie auf Krücken durch meine Schule gehumpelt


----------



## bluecat (4. Mai 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Bitte verlinke doch mal deine Quelle bluecat.
> .



Mach ich; das Thema ist noch jung, das sollten die meisten Texte noch Online sein. Bitte etwas Geduld.

Das Problem der unterschiedlichen Zahlen ist einfach zu erklären:

Die SUVA ist der grösste Unfallversicherer für Berufstätige
Es gibt noch weitere Unfallversicherer
Nichtberufstätige sind via Krankenkasse gegen Unfall versichert
Konsequenz daraus: Die Gesamtzahl der Velounfälle ist noch höher die von der SUVA genannte Zahl

Eine Unfallmeldung hat keinen "Bonusverlust" zur Folge
Die Schuldfrage ist nicht relevant für die Zahlung
Ein Polizeirapport ist nicht notwendig
Konsequenz daraus: Unfall wird gemeldet, sobald er Gesundheitskosten verursacht

Die Polizei erfasst nur die Unfälle, zu denen sie gerufen wird.
Diese Unfälle fliessen in die Statistiken der Bundesämter und Kantone ein
Konsequenz daraus: Ganz andere Zahlen

Das hat aber auch Vorteile. So existiert die amtliche Unfallkarte. Unter https://map.geo.admin.ch kannst Du sie aufrufen. Der screenshot zeit, wie das geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (5. Mai 2017)

Mei Wahnsinn, was in diesem "Neuland" alles möglich ist


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Mai 2017)

in etwa zu dem Thema - aus facebook...

[Zitat]



Michael Gogl
20 Std. ·
Wichtig!!!!

TAG für TAG setze ich mich und meine Kollegen aufs Fahrrad, um unsere sportlichen Ziele zu verfolgen und wahr werden zu lassen.

Ich wende mich heute mit einer persönlichen Bitte an euch. Es kann so nicht weitergehen. Wir Sportler sehen uns immer mehr Gefahr und Aggression im Straßenverkehr ausgesetzt. Brenzliche Situationen sind genau so auf meiner Tagesagenda, wie die unzähligen Kilometer die ich auf den öffentlichen Straßen abspulen muss/kann/darf. Es sterben täglich Leute auf den Straßen und es werden immer mehr Profisportler verletzt oder getötet.

Hinter jedem Fahrradfahrer steckt ein Mensch, ein Sohn, eine Tochter, eventuell Familienvater oder Mutter. Würden Sie Ihre eigenen Kinder mit völlig überhöhter Geschwindigkeit und 50 cm Seitenabstand überholen? Ich kenne die Antwort.

Die paar Sekunden die man verliert, wenn man hinter einer Gruppe Radfahrer bleibt und erst überholt, wenn genug Sicht vorhanden ist, können Leben retten.

Ich trainiere fast schon täglich mit Tagfahrlicht, aber meine Angst wird immer größer. Täglich höre ich viel zu schnelle Auto's heranrasen und täglich überholen mich Sattelschlepper viel zu knapp. Ich trainiere großteils auf Nebenstraßen mit wenig Verkehr, um mich nicht zu gefährden.

BITTE respektiert Fahradfahrer, Sportler, Menschen auf den Straßen und denkt dran, mit eurem Handeln könnt ihr nicht nur ein Leben nehmen, sondern euer eigenes Leben ebenso zerstören!

Oft sind es nur ein paar Sekunden Geduld, die wirklich jeder aufbringen kann, die ein Menschenleben beschützen können.

R.I.P. Julia Viellehner
R.I.P. Nicki Hayden
R.I.P. Michele Scarponi

Athleten, die heuer ihr Leben auf den Straßen verloren haben.

aus dem Höhentraining in Teneriffa,

Michael

[Zitat Ende]


----------

